# Partner Visa 309/100 for Filipinos



## c00kiemonster (Sep 18, 2015)

When I was researching about how to do my partner visa 309/100, I couldn't find a lot of information specific to Filipino applicants. I wanted to gauge how long it normally takes for visa grants for Filipinos.

So I hope Pinoys who are waiting for their visas or were already granted their visas can share their experiences here. Questions most welcome, too!

Here's mine:

I've been living in Abu Dhabi for almost 6 years now.


I applied online on 6 August 2016. 
I submitted colored scans of original documents, and none of them were certified true copies.
I didn't use an agent.
At the time of submission, I did not submit medicals and police clearances because I was worried they would expire before a CO was assigned.
On 9 October 2016, my CO asked me to do my medicals and police clearances. 
I applied for my UAE police clearance through the mobile application, and I got it the next day.
For my Philippines police clearance, I went to the Philippine Embassy in Abu Dhabi where I got an NBI Clearance form and special power of attorney for my dad to claim my NBI Clearance in Cebu. The NBI Clearance was sent to me here in AUH as I had to sign it. 
For my Indonesian police clearance, I explained to the CO that I had difficulty getting it because my documents were not kept by my previous employer and personal appearance in Jakarta was needed. In lieu of this, she asked me to submit a Statutory Declaration stating that I had no criminal history, and I had it certified at the Australian Embassy in Abu Dhabi. 
My medicals were delayed by 2 weeks because of an error by the panel clinic in reading my x-ray, where they required me to do additional tests which all turned out to be negative.
By 1 November 2016, I had completely submitted all my medicals and PCs. 
I did not hear anything from the CO until my visa was granted on 17 November 2016!

So if I take away the 2 week delay in my medicals, that means my visa was granted in a little under 3 months!!! What's more shocking is my visa 309 and 100 were issued at the same time! I wasn't expecting this since we've only been married for 2 months at the time of my application!

It was really unexpected, since PH is a high risk country (PH), and our case officer had not even called us for an interview!

Happy to answer any questions about the process!


----------



## KofteQueen (Mar 31, 2016)

c00kiemonster said:


> For my Indonesian police clearance, I explained to the CO that I had difficulty getting it because my documents were not kept by my previous employer and personal appearance in Jakarta was needed. In lieu of this, she asked me to submit a Statutory Declaration stating that I had no criminal history, and I had it certified at the Australian Embassy in Abu Dhabi.


I'm not a Filipina - but just wanted to say that your post gives me hope, as we submitted a Stat. Dec. in lieu of a police clearance from Indonesia for my husband.

Congratulations on your visa grant!


----------



## c00kiemonster (Sep 18, 2015)

KofteQueen said:


> I'm not a Filipina - but just wanted to say that your post gives me hope, as we submitted a Stat. Dec. in lieu of a police clearance from Indonesia for my husband.
> 
> Congratulations on your visa grant!


Thank you!

I was so worried about the Indonesian PC. I even told my CO that I was going on vacation to Phils in December, so I asked her if she could extend the deadline so that I can then go to Jakarta to get the PC. Her reply was to do the stat dec. Then she said she will try to get a penal waiver or suggest an alternative solution.

I was still worried because of her last statement, so I asked her one more time if I needed to do something else. She didn't respond, but then my visa was granted 2 weeks later.


----------



## missylalax_ (Nov 23, 2016)

HI! Wow that's quick! Congrats on your visa grant!
If I may ask, did you submitted Form 80 as well?

I have paper lodged here in Manila for 309 plus 2 dependents, and it wasn't included on the updated checklist so I didn't. Submitted 10th of November, requested medical last friday! And now waiting.

It would be amazing to get as quick as that tho!


----------



## c00kiemonster (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi missylalax,

Yes, I submitted Form 80. I submitted online through my immiaccount and Form 80 was one of the documents listed there. I've read some posts here saying that sometimes the CO doesn't require Form 80. Anyway, if it is really required for you, I'm sure your CO will ask you for it. Just keep it ready as it takes time to fill it up.

Good luck with the application. Please post your application timeline here and keep us updated!

Btw, I'm curious, for those of us who submitted online, we can actually upload additional documents anytime even if the CO doesn't ask for it. How do you do that for paper applications?

Also, did you submit your police clearance already?



missylalax_ said:


> HI! Wow that's quick! Congrats on your visa grant!
> If I may ask, did you submitted Form 80 as well?
> 
> I have paper lodged here in Manila for 309 plus 2 dependents, and it wasn't included on the updated checklist so I didn't. Submitted 10th of November, requested medical last friday! And now waiting.
> ...


----------



## c00kiemonster (Sep 18, 2015)

Here's a thread here dedicated to Form 80!

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/21762-form-80-guidance-notes-2.html


----------



## missylalax_ (Nov 23, 2016)

I've already filled it p but didn't submitted it with all the papers. I regret it though.As for paper lodging, they sent me an email add. It's where I could send inquiries, but as of now I'm not sure if I would be sending additional documents by VFS again or email.

Yes I have submitted both our PCC already. Completed medical last monday.

Here's my Timeline.
Subclass309 plus 2 dependents Offshore via VFS
Lodged by paper appication: 10th November
Request for medical: 18 November
Medical Completed: 21 November

I have yet to hear from my PO or CO regarding any added docs.

I've been hoping for a quick visa grant haha But to be more realistic I've already set myself to at least 5mos or so. I've been reading a lot, and i dont want to expect much.  but to to read something like yours, it's just amazing!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

c00kiemonster said:


> So if I take away the 2 week delay in my medicals, that means my visa was granted in a little under 3 months!!! What's more shocking is my visa 309 and 100 were issued at the same time! I wasn't expecting this since we've only been married for 2 months at the time of my application!


How long had you been together before marriage?


----------



## c00kiemonster (Sep 18, 2015)

I think your timeline looks promising since you were contacted to do your medicals only a few days after lodging your application. For me, it was two months before the CO requested me for medicals and PCC. I've read about others here who have been waiting for over 6 months - 1 year and they literally still haven't heard anything about their application.

I myself was more pessimistic in that I gave my visa 1 year to be issued. So it was definitely shocking to get it so early.

Btw, after submitting my medicals and PCC, the CO didn't contact me anymore until my visa was granted 2 weeks later. Who knows, your visa is going to be granted soon, and yours will even be faster than mine!!! 



missylalax_ said:


> I've been hoping for a quick visa grant haha But to be more realistic I've already set myself to at least 5mos or so. I've been reading a lot, and i dont want to expect much.  but to to read something like yours, it's just amazing!


----------



## c00kiemonster (Sep 18, 2015)

hi JandE,

I met my husband 9 years ago. But since that time, we have always been physically apart, living in different countries. We would just travel together every year (except for 1 skipped year) and it would just be for 2 - 3 weeks per year. We became an official couple 6 years ago. We were engaged less than 2 years ago. We had our civil wedding last June 2016, and will have our church wedding in Dec 2016.



JandE said:


> How long had you been together before marriage?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

c00kiemonster said:


> hi JandE,
> 
> I met my husband 9 years ago. But since that time, we have always been physically apart, living in different countries. We would just travel together every year (except for 1 skipped year) and it would just be for 2 - 3 weeks per year. We became an official couple 6 years ago. We were engaged less than 2 years ago. We had our civil wedding last June 2016, and will have our church wedding in Dec 2016.


I've heard of another Filipino in your similar position, getting a full visa in such a short time, but couldn't work out why. I assume they look at the full facts and sometimes make the right decision quickly.


----------



## c00kiemonster (Sep 18, 2015)

Yeah, it's pretty confusing, as we don't qualify for a de facto relationship not having lived together ever, and we've only been married for a very short time. My theory is that maybe they also looked at my personal status and whether I'm a skilled worker or not.


----------



## missylalax_ (Nov 23, 2016)

I know, I was shocked to get an email days after. I already set myself to get one early next year sis haha but really Praise God!  Yes who knows how long or quick it will take. But am really hoping to get it sooner than expected. Let's see, since the waiting is the hardest part. I check my email like 10x a day hahahaha


----------



## c00kiemonster (Sep 18, 2015)

lol! i limited myself to once a day. ironically, on the day my visa was granted, i forgot to check my email.



missylalax_ said:


> II check my email like 10x a day hahahaha


----------



## missylalax_ (Nov 23, 2016)

I received a call from the clinic last monday and we had follow ups done yesterday. After a few hours embassy emailed me again for additional documents. Giving us 28 days for completion. They have requested cenomar and AFP POLICE CHECK for hubby. But now ive been wondering how to send PCC since we paper lodged lol my cenomar is addressed to the embassy tho.


----------



## Dooda (Nov 30, 2016)

Hi Cookiemonster, Im glad you opened new thread for Filipinos!!! And Congratulations for you Residency quick process.. Beautiful indeed!!! Im in Oz now with my tv multiple entry no 8503 condition, we are planning to get married on 11th of Feb 2017 and will apply onshore Trv through immi. We have been in a relationship for more than 3 years although,like your situation, we are not physically together all the time because he was working offshore and he visits me in Philippines every other month during his 1 month onshore vacation. I know we can apply for defacto but it is so hectic to gather all documents needed for a compelling reason to satisfy the 12-month living together, our joint account for 3 years wouldn't be enough i guess. But being here in oz and living together for a year now still wouldn't be enough for defacto coz we dont have share expenses ,im not working as tourist. I have read few applicants that they got their PR rather TRv because of their long time relationship plus ample evidences they have provided. I am so much hoping for the same result, if not, im willing to wait..LOL


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Dooda said:


> We have been in a relationship for more than 3 years although,like your situation, we are not physically together all the time because he was working offshore and he visits me in Philippines every other month during his 1 month onshore vacation. I know we can apply for defacto but it is so hectic to gather all documents needed for a compelling reason to satisfy the 12-month living together, our joint account for 3 years wouldn't be enough i guess. But being here in oz and living together for a year now still wouldn't be enough for defacto coz we dont have share expenses ,im not working as tourist. I have read few applicants that they got their PR rather TRv because of their long time relationship plus ample evidences they have provided. I am so much hoping for the same result, if not, im willing to wait..LOL


If he is on FIFO with one month working and one month with you, that may be sufficient to satisfy living together full time.

With 'sharing expenses' it does not mean that BOTH have to share, if one is not working. As long as you both share in whatever income there is, no matter where it is from, that is sufficient. My wife hasn't been working since I met her almost 3 years ago. No problems with Visas on that score.
A joint account for 3 years may actually be enough. It proves sharing finances.


----------



## Dooda (Nov 30, 2016)

JandE said:


> If he is on FIFO with one month working and one month with you, that may be sufficient to satisfy living together full time.
> 
> With 'sharing expenses' it does not mean that BOTH have to share, if one is not working. As long as you both share in whatever income there is, no matter where it is from, that is sufficient. My wife hasn't been working since I met her almost 3 years ago. No problems with Visas on that score.
> A joint account for 3 years may actually be enough. It proves sharing finances.


Thanks JandE, I am also 3 yrs out of work since I met him. my partner didn't spend the whole month with me because he had to go back Oz for bills,etc. Mostly 1-2 weeks he was with me and the maximum he stayed with me was full 3 months when we started to build our house. We have decided to open a joint account for me to have an easy access of funds for the building and other expenses. So basically, some of his pay goes to our account automatically every month. Things just changed, he resigned to his work and we chose to live together. So the funds going in our account stopped since then but still open with minimum balance. He is semi retired and a cabinet maker by trade. He does a bit of job but we mostly spend our time by renovating his rental where we currently live then finish his other house after the renovation. He also plans to register his Cabinet biz again but it is not going to happen soon. This is another worry because he doesn't work and doesn't take much cabinet making jobs because of own building and renovation. There will be no tax return/document to show them. He got his super and at the moment we live by it.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Dooda said:


> Thanks JandE, I am also 3 yrs out of work since I met him. my partner didn't spend the whole month with me because he had to go back Oz for bills,etc. Mostly 1-2 weeks he was with me and the maximum he stayed with me was full 3 months when we started to build our house. We have decided to open a joint account for me to have an easy access of funds for the building and other expenses. So basically, some of his pay goes to our account automatically every month. Things just changed, he resigned to his work and we chose to live together. So the funds going in our account stopped since then but still open with minimum balance. He is semi retired and a cabinet maker by trade. He does a bit of job but we mostly spend our time by renovating his rental where we currently live then finish his other house after the renovation. He also plans to register his Cabinet biz again but it is not going to happen soon. This is another worry because he doesn't work and doesn't take much cabinet making jobs because of own building and renovation. There will be no tax return/document to show them. He got his super and at the moment we live by it.


I am not sure if working actually matters, as long as he has an income.
It didn't for me, but that was the PMV followed by 820.

I am also aware of retirees sponsoring partners, so I feel working isn't a criteria.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Working and even available funds is not relevant.


----------



## Dooda (Nov 30, 2016)

JandE said:


> I am not sure if working actually matters, as long as he has an income.
> It didn't for me, but that was the PMV followed by 820.
> 
> I am also aware of retirees sponsoring partners, so I feel working isn't a criteria.


Thanks again JandE, that working/income part worries him a lot. There are so much things to settle first with his assets before he can commit back to work later if he still really wants to or I can work too so I can help him with little expenses. Do we need to show his bank statement? there's just too much in there LOL i will start looking for retirees sponsoring partner forum.


----------



## WomanOfGod (Nov 14, 2016)

hello there! it gives me hope to your post.. sigh! i will send my visa next year january im still waiting for my new updated ID's to arrived cause as far as i know i need to change my marital status, we are in a Long Distance Relationship we just got married this year and he went back to aus after we got married.how long do we need to be together as husband and wife for us to send my visa? cause some people said that our relationship of being married is short and maybe considered dating? im worried now and a lil confusing.. pls answer, Your attention to my concern will be greatly appreciated. Thank you guys and God bless!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Dooda said:


> Thanks again JandE, that working/income part worries him a lot. There are so much things to settle first with his assets before he can commit back to work later if he still really wants to or I can work too so I can help him with little expenses. Do we need to show his bank statement? there's just too much in there LOL i will start looking for retirees sponsoring partner forum.


I supplied my bank statements, and said in one of the statements, that I had retired early, some years previously. I was never questioned on that at all.


----------



## c00kiemonster (Sep 18, 2015)

Hello, where does it say that you need an updated ID in order to apply for a visa? Immig only needs evidence that you are married. In our case, I submitted our marriage contract, but all my other identification documents (e.g., passport, residence visa in UAE, etc.) and even my lease contract (as evidence of my residential address) were still under my maiden name. Up to now, I haven't changed my name yet into my husband's last name.

In my case, we were married for only 2 months at the time that I applied for the visa. Before that, we were on long distance relationship for almost 9 years. We never really lived together. But then they granted me the permanent visa directly. Someone here said that it's probably because my husband and I were in a committed relationship for more than 3 years before we actually got married.

So, my opinion would be that it doesn't matter how long you have been married as long as you can prove that you are in a genuine relationship, and it is a plus if you were in a committed relationship for a long time.

Btw, I replied to the threat you created - send me a PM, and I can send you samples of how I organized our evidences.



WomanOfGod said:


> hello there! it gives me hope to your post.. sigh! i will send my visa next year january im still waiting for my new updated ID's to arrived cause as far as i know i need to change my marital status, we are in a Long Distance Relationship we just got married this year and he went back to aus after we got married.how long do we need to be together as husband and wife for us to send my visa? cause some people said that our relationship of being married is short and maybe considered dating? im worried now and a lil confusing.. pls answer, Your attention to my concern will be greatly appreciated. Thank you guys and God bless!


----------



## c00kiemonster (Sep 18, 2015)

Good luck!!! I wish that for everyone as well. I know how hard it is to wait for the visa without knowing a clear timeline.

Just try to give as much evidence as you can, but also don't overwhelm the CO with a lot of documents of the same kind. 



Dooda said:


> I have read few applicants that they got their PR rather TRv because of their long time relationship plus ample evidences they have provided. I am so much hoping for the same result, if not, im willing to wait..LOL


----------



## Dooda (Nov 30, 2016)

Thanks ampk and JandE, I have printed out 47SP and 40SP form started filling them out so later I can easily encode in immi later. In 40SP,it stated sponsorship financial obligations/assistance and adequate accomodation that would cover for 2 years following the grant of the visa. With the investments he got,really intended for his retirement,when the market turns back good they will all go. JandE, these questionnaires in forms are the same in immi? There are 2 questions , date de facto relationship began and when did you and your partner commit to a shared life together to the exclusion of all others? I answered both with same date,it was the date when we rented a flat and lived together. I checked your previous posts, found out you've forgotten the date of your citizenship grant date. I have asked my partner whe he got his, and ended up looking for it and found the receipt in his old British passport, he and his family travelled here when he was 3 yrs old and arrived when he was 5 years old..LOL , but he just worked on his citizenship way back 1993 when he started working in oil rig.

@WomanOfGod, changing status is an optional. What matters most is to have strong evidence of your genuine relationship. Do you have joint account? We have one in BDO but they require ACR I-card for him. Do you live in the same address? Letters with both of your name, or bills etc. Maybe he can update his centrelink from single to married or maybe not until you get here(not sure about that) They will probably ask for more docs if they are not satisfied.


----------



## c00kiemonster (Sep 18, 2015)

Don't forget that you need to submit your partner's Australian Citizenship Certificate when you apply.



Dooda said:


> I checked your previous posts, found out you've forgotten the date of your citizenship grant date. I have asked my partner whe he got his, and ended up looking for it and found the receipt in his old British passport, he and his family travelled here when he was 3 yrs old and arrived when he was 5 years old..LOL , but he just worked on his citizenship way back 1993 when he started working in oil rig.


----------



## Dooda (Nov 30, 2016)

Thnx cookie monster, he doesn't have citizenship cert. in 40 sp, it is asking for the date and proof. We got his receipt which is enough proof i reckon


----------



## c00kiemonster (Sep 18, 2015)

Maybe someone more experienced can answer that but this is what I found in some FAQs:

8. What evidence should the sponsor provide regarding Australian citizenship or permanent residence?

As evidence of your sponsor's Australian citizenship you should submit a certified copy of the bio data page of his/her passport, Australian citizenship certificate or Australian birth certificate. If your sponsor is a permanent resident of Australia, please submit a certified copy of his or her passport.



Dooda said:


> Thnx cookie monster, he doesn't have citizenship cert. in 40 sp, it is asking for the date and proof. We got his receipt which is enough proof i reckon


----------



## Dooda (Nov 30, 2016)

Yep no worries, he got his australian passport


----------



## Janinea (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi,

Im an Australian citizen, my partner is a Filipino citizen with a working visa in Singapore. We've been together since we were in uni in the Philippines - from 2010. My partner started working in Singapore a year ago, and I recently moved back to Australia early 2016. We plan to settle down in Sydney, so we plan to apply for the offshore partner visa. We looked at the prospective marriage visa, but we don't want to get married just yet. We recently applied to register our relationship in NSW and will get the certificate at the end of Jan 2017. Our issue is, we haven't lived together, but we can easily prove the social and financial context of the relationship. With the financial context, no joint lease or bills, but we can prove in bank statements thay we have shared expenses during travels/holidays. 
Once we have the certificate, is it possible to apply for the partner visa, even if the relationship has only been registered for a month, as we can prove we've been together since 2010? Or we need our relationship to be registered for a year before applying for the partner visa?

Thanks


----------



## c00kiemonster (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi Janinea, sorry I'm not the best person to answer your question relating to de facto relationships. Please do check the link below for important guidance on de facto relationships - this would answer your questions! Hope this helps.

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/35relationship



Janinea said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im an Australian citizen, my partner is a Filipino citizen with a working visa in Singapore. We've been together since we were in uni in the Philippines - from 2010. My partner started working in Singapore a year ago, and I recently moved back to Australia early 2016. We plan to settle down in Sydney, so we plan to apply for the offshore partner visa. We looked at the prospective marriage visa, but we don't want to get married just yet. We recently applied to register our relationship in NSW and will get the certificate at the end of Jan 2017. Our issue is, we haven't lived together, but we can easily prove the social and financial context of the relationship. With the financial context, no joint lease or bills, but we can prove in bank statements thay we have shared expenses during travels/holidays.
> Once we have the certificate, is it possible to apply for the partner visa, even if the relationship has only been registered for a month, as we can prove we've been together since 2010? Or we need our relationship to be registered for a year before applying for the partner visa?
> ...


----------



## missylalax_ (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi!! I just got our visa grant today  yay! Both 309/100 as well. 
Lodged 9th of November 2016. Wasnt expecting that we get it less than 3mos! Praise God!


----------



## c00kiemonster (Sep 18, 2015)

Congrats!!!


missylalax_ said:


> Hi!! I just got our visa grant today  yay! Both 309/100 as well.
> Lodged 9th of November 2016. Wasnt expecting that we get it less than 3mos! Praise God!


----------



## Dooda (Nov 30, 2016)

missylalax_ said:


> Hi!! I just got our visa grant today  yay! Both 309/100 as well.
> Lodged 9th of November 2016. Wasnt expecting that we get it less than 3mos! Praise God!


Congrats!!!! Offshore partner visa application seems quicker than onshore.. did you submit heaps of evidence?  we will lodge onshore very soon.


----------



## missylalax_ (Nov 23, 2016)

Dooda said:


> Congrats!!!! Offshore partner visa application seems quicker than onshore.. did you submit heaps of evidence?  we will lodge onshore very soon.


Yes i think so too, ive ready many offshore grants lately. 
Um I tried to do summary evidence per year, with pictures. Even facebook posts, screenshots of convos, mutual friends, financial support evidence and statutory on how our relationship began.  goodluck on your application!


----------



## Dooda (Nov 30, 2016)

missylalax_ said:


> Yes i think so too, ive ready many offshore grants lately.
> Um I tried to do summary evidence per year, with pictures. Even facebook posts, screenshots of convos, mutual friends, financial support evidence and statutory on how our relationship began.  goodluck on your application!


Yeah,thanks.. when you will fly here? i've got evidence too each month of the year tho mine will be onshore online application. The journey of waiting will begin soon and i will be in onshore 802 thread.


----------



## Chix_zyren (Jul 21, 2017)

Hi dear,i have read your story and its really impressive and amazing!Im currently here in ad as well.i just submitted and paid my 309 application thru immi.Just wanna know few details bout on application since i do not use agent as well.Just wondering if someone will call me for biometrics or should i go get appointment to vfs?i havent submitted the next application which are all about proof and attachements.my husband submitted my application last 20th july 2017.Lookinh forward for your help.lots of thanks!


----------

